# Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?



## AhoiZombie (9. September 2015)

*Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Hallo,
erst einmal vielen Dank, dass Ihr euch die Zeit nehmt mir zu helfen. 
Hier kurz und knackig meine Frage,
Ich besitze einen Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.8 GHz und
eine Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. Diese beiden 
Komponenten gilt es nun per WaKü zu kühlen.
Da es meine erste WaKü ist, habe ich noch keine Erfahrung
und weiß nicht recht, was für ein Radiator her muss.

Vielen Dank schon einmal !!!!


----------



## Th3Phon3hous3 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Erstmal überlege dir bitte, ob es Sinn macht überhaupt eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen, weil du den Prozessor nicht übertackten kannst und ein Luftkühler bei einer Graka völlig ausreicht. Deshalb wäre hier eine Custom Wasserkühlung kaum sinnvoll. Natürlich sieht sowas, wenn es gut gemacht wird gut aus.

Als nächstes weiß ich nicht einmal ob es eine FullCover Wasserkühler für die Gigabyte Variante gibt.

Für die Radiatoren guck einfach wie viele du in dein Gehäuse einbauen kannst.
Ich würde dir keine empfehlen, stattdessen eher ein Graka Upgrade mehr Ram oder eine größere SSD oder sonstige Komponenten


----------



## Skurax (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*



Th3Phon3hous3 schrieb:


> Erstmal überlege dir bitte, ob es Sinn macht überhaupt eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen, weil du den Prozessor nicht übertackten kannst und ein Luftkühler bei einer Graka völlig ausreicht. Deshalb wäre hier eine Custom Wasserkühlung kaum sinnvoll. Natürlich sieht sowas, wenn es gut gemacht wird gut aus.
> 
> Als nächstes weiß ich nicht einmal ob es eine FullCover Wasserkühler für die Gigabyte Variante gibt.
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch sagen und ja es gibt einen Fullcover waterblock für die G1.


----------



## Th3Phon3hous3 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Ja habe ich auch gerade nochmal gesehen


----------



## AhoiZombie (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Das es wenig Sinn Ergibt ist mir klar, aber ich liebe es
an meinem PC rum zu basteln, und ich wollte halt schon
immer mal eine Wasserkühlung. Ich habe mir auch schon
alles zusammen gesucht, also den Rest.
Achso ich habe das 
Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwarz Window


----------



## Skurax (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Also nachdem ich mir das case angesehen habe, kann ich dir sagen das es ziemlich eng wird mit einer leisen UND starken wakü. Du kannst vllt einen 280 an den Deckel, einen 120 hinten, einen 140 unten und vllt noch einen an der Front wenn du den HDD-käfig entfernst.
Ich persönlich würde davon abraten, allein schon weil es verdammt eng wird mit den Schläuchen, der Pumpe und den Radiatoren plus Lüfter.  Ich hab das 750D von corsair und fand das dort schon ziemlich eng und das mit 3 Radiatoren 
Deshalb verkaufe die interne und hole mir eine externe. Der Vorteil ist einfach der, das man mehr platz im Gehäuse hat und die Temps und die Lautstärke sind dann auf einem super niveau.  Und wenn du wirklich eine ordentliche wakü haben willst solltest du schon so im 500 € investieren.


----------



## AhoiZombie (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Ok, dieser Preis schreckt schon so ein wenig ab, ich habe mal meine Hardware-Infos geupdatet, könnte ich dort noch etwas verbessern?
Ich guck mal ob ich nen Radiator außerhalb des Gehäuses anbringen kann.


----------



## Skurax (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Du bringst den Radiator nicht am Gehäuse an, sondern direkt neben den PC oder im Raum daneben stehend.( Natürlich nur wenn du genug Schlauchlänge kauftst)
So würde das dann ungefähr aussehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhoiZombie (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

wo bewegt man sich dort preislich?


----------



## Skurax (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Hab jetzt schnell mal was zusammengestellt und bin dabei bei ca 580 € 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Da ich aber kaum Erfahrung mit externen Waküs habe solltest du vllt noch auf eine andere Meinung warten.


----------



## AhoiZombie (9. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Ich habe mal etwas zusammen gestellt, was meine Meinung nach noch
für mich preislich vertretbar währe.

könntest du es bitte so optimieren wie du es für richtig hältst?

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11199
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool DC-LT Keramik 12 Volt Pumpe - bulk Alphacool DC-LT Keramik 12 Volt Pumpe - bulk 13154        x2
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Schlauch 13/10 PVC klar 16146                 evt. x2
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool HF Schraubanschluss G1/4 Aussengewinde auf 13/10 - Deep Black 17078      x8???
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal Edition - Intel/AMD 12153
http://www.alphacool.com/product_in...k---Dual-DC-LT---5-25-Single-Bay-Station.html
http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1248_Alphacool-NexXxoS-ST30-Full-Copper-420mm.html
http://www.alphacool.com/product_in...-LEDs---Stecker--1000rpm---140x140x25mm-.html       x3


----------



## Trash123 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Lasse deinen Thread in "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung" verschieben, oder mach dort einen neuen auf...


----------



## AhoiZombie (10. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

ok, sry der frage wegen. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Trash123 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Hi Zombie, probieren einen Moderator hier aus dem Forum zu kontaktieren, oder kopieren deinen Text und füge ihn in den neuen thread ein.


----------



## AhoiZombie (10. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung geplant, aber welchen Radiator?*

Ok gut mache ich.


----------

